# trailer tackroom organizing



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

So, for those who haven't been following my exciting and popular thread in the Training forum, I have apparently solved my insoluble problem with my horse who hates loading, hates trailering, and all my struggles with that: change trailers! I sold my Brenderup Baron 2 horse straight load and bought an aluminum slant stock trailer with a tack room. She's a different horse. Jumps in and settles down without any fuss or coaxing or carrots or flags or wailing or gnashing of teeth. All she wanted for two years was a slant load. 

That's the preamble. Now for the first time I don't have a squeezy little tackroom the size of a large breadbox, I have this ... actual room. It has a swing out 2-saddle rack and a blanket bar and a row of bridle hooks that are about seven feet off the ground (I am 5'2" if I round up), and that is it. I was hoping in this thread to discuss trailer tackroom organization that has worked for you. 

I would like to get almost everything off the ground, if I can. I have a halfmoon water tank which lays in the bed of my truck so I don't need space for that. I put my muck bucket and hay in the back of the truck too, as one smells and the other sheds, so that leaves a fair bit of room. I don't show, but I trail ride and camp. 

Has anyone used this Organized Barn system or anything like it? I've seen a usable setup which just used garage shelving and boxes bungeed to the wall . . . 

Photos helpful!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Subbing


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

https://www.sstack.com/stable_stable-organizers/

I like the EZ Up organizer stuff, it's easy to hang in the barn and trailer so easy to take with to a show or trail ride. I also have a trailer door caddy. https://www.statelinetack.com/item/professionals-choice-trailer-door-caddy/SLT311625/

And a built in tack box:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Do NOT buy from organized barn! ITS A RIP OFF! You can find the SAME exact stuff at an office supply store for half the price. Its what I did a few years ago. I LOVE my baskets and would do it again in another trailer.

This is where I bought my stuff:
Store Supply Warehouse 
I paid $144 TOTAL for the 2 grids, alllll the baskets I have, a few hooks, shipping and taxes.




























I also just moved my spare tire behind my saddle rack using a 3 wrap ratchet strap. It opened up SO much space!

Here is a copy of my receipt so you can see all I bought.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@evilamc how did you secure the baskets? This looks like something I need to try!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

carshon said:


> @evilamc how did you secure the baskets? This looks like something I need to try!


If you go to the website you can see that they are all part of a single system, and the baskets hook to a wall grid. It is designed for retail store displays. I am so getting this!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Can you come organize mine after you decide what you wanna do with yours? Lol. I organize mine with the _best_ intentions & it never stays like that. I've got a trailer door organizer as well, just haven't committed to hanging it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yup! You mount the grid on the wall then the baskets just hook on! If you look at my order form you can see how I ordered the brackets for mounting the grid 

It's totally worth EVERY penny. One suggestion though is on the shallower big baskets I have up top? I put a bungee going across them to keep the big things from falling out.

I wish I could fit one more grid, I pretty much live out of my trailer, I barely keep anything in my barn! But what I have works very well...and as I said it's literally half the price then the organized barn website...I swear they mark it up because it's for horses!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

SketchyHorse said:


> Can you come organize mine after you decide what you wanna do with yours? Lol. I organize mine with the _best_ intentions & it never stays like that. I've got a trailer door organizer as well, just haven't committed to hanging it.


Lol biggest thing is make sure you put what you use most closest to you. Fly sprays, grooming stuff...then the things that you have, well just to have, can go up higher and further away. Like I always carry extra latigo straps, cinch, bridles...all that I rarely actually need though so it's further back and higher. I put everything I need everyone I ride right up front for me. Vet stuff I put kind of in the middle...easy to get to but out of the way.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SketchyHorse said:


> Can you come organize mine after you decide what you wanna do with yours? Lol. I organize mine with the _best_ intentions & it never stays like that. I've got a trailer door organizer as well, just haven't committed to hanging it.


I'm an organizer. I could do it for a living. 

Honestly, the key to organizing is to think about it all the time. Like, when I cut vegetables for dinner I set things up so as to make the fewest motions and to avoid repetitive awkward motions. One thing that absolutely irks me every time is to have to step over something to get to something else, or to have to rifle through a pile of stuff to find the thing I want. It bothers me enormously, and that is why I organize. Plus it is a pleasure in itself to find the exact right place for something and put it back there every time I use it. 

My husband is my opposite. His workshop always looks like bears have been partying in there. It's dangerous to even try to find the light switch at night. I am the kind of person who makes sure the browband is straight and the reins even when I hang my bridle up. 

So a lot is simply personality. If I organized everything in your trailer tackroom, and came back six months later, I imagine that it would be almost as messy as before. If you are as bad as my husband, the baskets would be empty and everything would be on the floor, except for the things that were never used. I hope you aren't that bad!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Avna said:


> So a lot is simply personality. If I organized everything in your trailer tackroom, and came back six months later, I imagine that it would be almost as messy as before. If you are as bad as my husband, the baskets would be empty and everything would be on the floor, except for the things that were never used. I hope you aren't that bad!


Um.... no of course not :shock: Total lie it would absolutely look like that lol. It's usually everything on hooks is thrown on the floor - extra leadropes, lunge lines. My trailer door has a basket so most of that stuff stays in there (easy access) & clips along the front for rakes/brooms. It's... semi organized lol.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My horse trailer is my barn so I've got EVERYTHING in my dressing room! Nothing fancy but I utilize lots of those 3-drawer plastic "cabinets" and big tubs. And lots of hooks to hang things. 

The gooseneck ends up being my "catch all" for horseblankets, show pads, sport boots (in a laundry basket), and stuff like that. 

I had hubby install a second brush box under the one that came with the trailer, along with extra saddle pad holder and bridle rack. 

I have to say, for 2 horses, I probably have at least enough tack for 3 or 4 horses, LOL. But it all fits well with pretty much everything off the floor and organized.

I have no pictures on my computer through, I'll have to take some.

Also, my "feed room" is the collapsible rear tack. I have a big plastic garbage bin to hold 2 bags of feed, and then I keep their supplements and buckets back there. 

I used the front slant divider for hay, extra shavings, extra buckets, and portable electric fencing (if we do an over-nighter). 

My little "barn" gets the job done!


----------

